# Renting in Canada - How do you go about it?



## LaytonFour (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, we're about to embark on a move to Calgary and have starting researching different areas and schools.

Rental properties seem really thin on the ground just wondering if I'm looking in the right place. Have been searching on one website but it didn't have a lot of houses is there anywhere else I can look? Do people usually advertise in the local paper? How does the rental process work?

Any help really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LaytonFour said:


> Hi, we're about to embark on a move to Calgary and have starting researching different areas and schools.
> 
> Rental properties seem really thin on the ground just wondering if I'm looking in the right place. Have been searching on one website but it didn't have a lot of houses is there anywhere else I can look? Do people usually advertise in the local paper? How does the rental process work?
> 
> ...


Try here:- Calgary houses & homes for rent - Free Calgary Classifieds at Kijiji


----------



## LaytonFour (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for your reply and the website recommendation. So now the hunt for an elementary school and house begins. Difficult to know which to focus on first!?


----------



## Sam-in-Okotoks (Jan 18, 2009)

LaytonFour said:


> Thanks for your reply and the website recommendation. So now the hunt for an elementary school and house begins. Difficult to know which to focus on first!?


Two goods sites for Calgary rental properties are rentfaster.ca and homerent.ca

Kijiji that has already been mentioned is a good place to look. You can also check the classified section of the Calgary Sun Newspaper found here calgarysun.classifiedextra.ca

Another newspaper is the Western Wheel this paper has a online classified section with rental houses and covers the towns south of Calgary like Okotoks, High River, Turner Valley and Black Diamond.

I'm sorry I can't post the whole website address the forum won't let me, you will have to add the ww

If you need help with good and bad idea's or need help with anything else give me a shout.

Sam


----------

